# John Fleetwood



## bookslover (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on John Fleetwood, who wrote _The Life of Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ_ in the 18th century? I've tried Googling around but have pretty much come up empty.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## baron (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this helpful?

The life of Our Lord and Saviour ... - John Fleetwood - Google Books

rev john fleetwood d d - life of Christ - AbeBooks


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2011)

baron said:


> Is this helpful?
> 
> The life of Our Lord and Saviour ... - John Fleetwood - Google Books
> 
> rev john fleetwood d d - life of Christ - AbeBooks



No, not particularly. Thanks for those links, but I'm looking for some biographical information. Looks like I'll have to make a library trip!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE: Well, here's a little crumb of information. According to Sinclair Ferguson (_John Owen on the Christian Life_) (1987), p. 191, John Fleetwood was "one of the greatest Hebraists of his time and...a contributor to the London Polyglott."

Well, that's something, anyway...


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've heard of Fleetwood Mac...


----------



## Rufus (Nov 10, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> I've heard of Fleetwood Mac...



When I first saw this thread I was like "Sweet Fleetwood Mac!"


----------

